

Man who worked on Apollo missions claims it is Neil in the picture - olalonde
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/xove1/iama_97_year_old_that_worked_apollo_missions_1/c5ocyu3

======
rangibaby
<http://www.hq.nasa.gov/alsj/a11/a11nogold5903.jpg> > E. Aldrin

